# Discontinued Chef's Choice slicers



## bobbyjoe (Aug 18, 2019)

I see a lot of new Chef's Choice slicers for sale that are discontinued models.
I'm wondering how long parts will be available for these? Or will the new "A" models parts interchange?


----------



## old sarge (Aug 27, 2019)

I had the same thoughts and questioned CC.  Their response is that 615 and 615 A parts are the same, they just changed manufacturers.  I opted for the larger 665. Down side is no smooth, non-serrated blade for the 665 but I am ok with that.  The 615 models are really popular and pop up on WOOT for ridiculously low prices from time to time.  I would double check with CC on parts availability on the model you are most interested in.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok. Thanks old sarge!


----------



## old sarge (Aug 30, 2019)

You are welcome.  And good lick in your search.  LEM makes an 8 inch belt drive with two blades.  Might be a decent machine but resembles many other brands:
https://www.lemproducts.com/product/mighty-bite-8-meat-slicer/meat-slicers


----------

